# ISO diet plan for expectant mothers



## shubh (Jul 29, 2009)

What is good diet plan for the expectant mothers, especialy for the first timers? Most suggested plans seem very common leaving very few options? I want to bring freshness in my wife’s diets by increasing the variety?


----------



## sarah (Jul 29, 2009)

shubh ur post reminded me of my first time.it was a magical time having my first baby and now with the grace of God i have 3 kids.one girl and 2 boys.the youngest is 7 months old and the eldest,daughter is just about 4.they r all angels.
     about the diet plan,well it may sound "common" to u like u mentioned about the diet plans 4 expecting mothers that they sound common,but with experience and vast reasearch i will suggest she should pretty much eat anything she feels like,except for some foods offcourse that r not advisable during pregnancy or breast feeding.she should include pretty much everything in her daily diet ranging from meats,sea food,veggies,lentils,beans,greens,even sugar intake is important.she should take fresh juices,lots of milk and other dairy products.for vitamins,fresh veggies r really good,then she needs her iron,protiens etc.if its her first trimester,she must be having a hard time coping with nausea and repulsion from certain foods.so the best trick is to go for what she feels like eating,which will change everyday.she would love one food one day and may hate it the next day,so it gets tricky for husbands sometimes.so best of luck to u and ur wife and lots of good wishes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2009)

shubh said:


> What is good diet plan for the expectant mothers, especialy for the first timers? Most suggested plans seem very common leaving very few options? I want to bring freshness in my wife’s diets by increasing the variety?




Did your OB/GYN offer any info?  He/she knows your physical condition best.  If she/he has not, call and ask.


----------



## Alix (Jul 29, 2009)

As a general rule pregnant women need a couple of extra servings from each food group per day. This doesn't translate to a LOT of extra food, but it does mean some. Mostly let her taste buds be your guide. If she feels like a bunch of extra tomato juice that day, fly at it. If she wants a great big steak one day...go for it. Her body will let her know what it needs.  Here is a link to the Canada food guide which has recommended servings and portion sizes for all the food groups for every category including pregnant and breastfeeding women. Its a great resource and at the very least will give you some ideas of what to look for. Congratulations.


----------



## Ken (Jul 29, 2009)

Alix said:


> As a general rule pregnant women need a couple of extra servings from each food group per day.


 
And a pile of donuts, isn't that right?  
(running away....)


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 29, 2009)

For me, it was a peanut buster parfait...


----------



## Alix (Jul 30, 2009)

Ken said:


> And a pile of donuts, isn't that right?
> (running away....)


Sigh. You can't talk about my healthy cravings? Only the donuts...geez!


----------

